# Chocolate lab male at stud



## Huntersbest (Sep 20, 2013)

NMH GMH Huntersbest Incidenton57Street MH WCX QAA "Romeo" Fresh , chilled and Frozen available. OFA Hips ( LR-229338G78M-VPI) Elbows (LR-EL8022GM78-VPI) Eyes (LR-370786) EIC and CNM clear by parentage. Out of AFC FC Way-Da-Go Call Of The Wild and Huntersbest Thunder Road, MH QFTR QAA WC Call or Email Don for more information at 902-757-0543 or [email protected]


----------

